# Apps for iTouch and iPhone



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello All,

Shouldn't apps purchased for iTouch work on iPhone?  Specifically, I helped a friend set up her new iPhone4, stored her apps on computer and synced the iPhone; when she tries to play WWF and Angry Birds, nothing happens?  Any suggestions?

Appreciate your feedback, as always!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

JCBeam said:


> Shouldn't apps purchased for iTouch work on iPhone? Specifically, I helped a friend set up her new iPhone4, stored her apps on computer and synced the iPhone; when she tries to play WWF and Angry Birds, nothing happens? Any suggestions?


They should work fine.

What exactly do you mean by "stored her apps on computer and synced the iPhone"? Did you download them from the IOS app store?

Mike


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

jmiked said:


> They should work fine.
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "stored her apps on computer and synced the iPhone"? Did you download them from the IOS app store?
> 
> Mike


Thanks, the WWF is working fine now, it's the Angry Birds that now doesn't work. "stored her apps...", meaning downloaded, copied from iTouch to desktop, then synced iPhone....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Only suggestion I have would be to uninstall the Angry Birds app, then reinstall it.  You might try installing it "over the air" (over wifi or 3G from Apple's servers) in case the copy that got onto her computer is somehow corrupted.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

JCBeam said:


> "stored her apps...", meaning downloaded, copied from iTouch to desktop, then synced iPhone....


But the iPhone wouldn't see anything on the Desktop. I'm not following that.

Mike


----------

